# Its too late to help...but I'd still like to know



## winsteadrm (Jul 9, 2009)

We have a 50 gallon native tank with some small brim (4). One by one they turned black on the top half and their mouths were locked open. All 4 died over a period of 3 days. When they died they didn't float to the top. They sunk to the bottom and were all belly up. I know people will need more details to answer this so I'll wait to see what needs answering before I add anything else. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## OP_tiMus-pRiME (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds like a vitamin b1 deficiency. What were you feeding them?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

sounds like lockjaw... if you cant get enough info here, try checking out a search on google....


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I think he said they were all dead already... but I am sorry for your loss, winsteadrm.

Rose


----------



## winsteadrm (Jul 9, 2009)

I had been feeding them frozen brine shrimp and nightcrawlers, all of which they took with no problem at all. These were native fish, bream or sunfish that are known to be able to live most anywhere, nothing exotic.


----------

